

Ask HN: Mac users - Can you do a Whois query 4m terminal? - quackerhacker

Open a terminal, type &quot;whois google.com&quot;, please post some of the results.<p>This may just be my macbook, but since I have trust issues, I don&#x27;t have friends to ask this simple request.<p>The results I get, even after a restore to Lion, and Mavericks, on 2 separate ISP&#x27;s (AT&amp;T and Comcast), after resetting both of my routers, are always the same. So I&#x27;m starting to think my macbook is compromised, since a traceroute on whois.internic.net yields different results on my Mac than my server.<p>Some results I get for google.com or apple.com: APPLE.COM.HACKED.BY.JAPTRON.ES, GOOGLE.COM.HAS.LESS.FREE.PRON.IN.ITS.SEARCH.ENGINE.THAN.SECZY.COM<p>I&#x27;ve posted up the pics on my twitter since my server is down for now. (@MichaelLargent)<p>Feedback appreciated.
======
st3fan
It is just a lame 'leet' trick.

Whois does a partial match .. and people registered name servers with names
like APPLE.COM.HACKED.BY.JAPTRON.ES and those show up before the results for
APPLE.COM.

------
fogcity
A whois or a traceroute?

~~~
quackerhacker
A "whois Google.com" or "whois apple.com".

